# Problemas con Led en el Vehiculo



## malake1999 (Oct 28, 2009)

Hola Gente, primeramente me presento, soy martin de Mendoza Argentina, soy tecnico electronico pero no ejerzo en forma laboral sino en forma personal, estube leyendo el foro y me interesó mucho por los proyectos que presentan y las posibles soluciones o circuitos alternativos.

Bueno vamos por parte como dijo Jack. Mi problema se sucita porque comence a cambiar las luces del tablero y demas de mi auto por leds de alta eficiencia, de 5mm y 3mm, de distintas microcandelas, le calcule las resistencias teniendo en cuenta la corriente que deve circular por los mismos com asi tambien los voltajes necesarios (partiendo como base que el vehiculo en funcionamiento marca 14 Volts), pero se me quemaban, asi que aumente esa resistencia tres veces mas.

Le doy los ejemplos:

En el tablero puse leds azules, blancos y rojos todos de a tres en serie y su resistencia del siguiente valor

Rojos: 1,2 K
azules y blancos: 1 K

Esos andubieron bien y alumbran perfecto, en ese sentido no hubo problema.

El tema esta en los de 3mm color azul, los coloque de a uno y con una resistencia de 1k en primera instancia, circula una corriente de 9 mA pero se me empezaron a quemar hasta que no quedo ninguno, los cambie y le aumente la resistencia a 3,3 k pero se empezaron a quemar de nuevo.

Mi pregunta es, no estara pasando una corriente parasita alterna, derivada del alternador o del encendido que me queme los leds. el alternador lo hice revisar con un amigo y anda bien, los diodos estan bien y ninguno esta en corto, la verdad es que no se que pasa pero la realidad es que los leds se me queman.

Habia pensado en poner un par de capacitores en la entrada General de la fusilera para ver si puedo filtrar esa corriente parasita (si es que por ahi viene el problema) pero no se que valores poner. lamentablemente no tengo un osciloscopio para ver la corriente con el vehiculo en marcha.

Bueno se hizo muy largo este primer post, espero puedan ayudarme para ver que esta pasando.

Gracias y saludos a todos


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 28, 2009)

Hola.
Haz pensado en usar un regulador de voltaje de 8V (LM7808), haces los nuevos cálculos de la resistencias y mira que sucede.
Suerte. 
Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: 8V para que funcione hasta cuando la batería cae algo menos de 11V.


----------



## yo_andres009 (Oct 28, 2009)

uuu che me mataste que raro que se t quemen... para quemar un led tenes q estar.. no se queman muy facil... yo puse unos 6 leds en un jeep para iluminar todo adentro y no tuve ni un problema puse leds de 5mm verdes que ahora no me acuerdo la resistencia pero creo que era algo de 150 ohms puse dos ramales de tres leds cada "ramal" en serie y no hubo ningun problema de esos... ojala se te solucione el problema nos vemos...


----------



## malake1999 (Oct 28, 2009)

Esta bueno lo del regulador, ya lo habia pensado, pero el problema para colocarselo es el lugar. Los led de 3mm los coloque dentro de las teclas de alzacristales, cambiando el original que era un led comun color amarillo con una R de 1k, cuando le puse los de alta eficiencia comenzaron a quemarce, los volvi a cambiar y le coloque una R de 3,3 k, hasta ahora se me han quemado 2, el problema es que no le puedo poner el regulador porque no tengo espacio y aparte de eso le tendria que colocar uno por led ya que vienen separados los cables y supongo que se juntaran en la fusilera.

Asi mismo le he colocado ojos de angel a las opticas con leds azules de 5mm, andan pero no tienen la suficiente potencia (microcandelas) para iluminar bien el aro, por lo que le compre unos blancos de 18000 microcandelas, con un consumo de 100 mA c/u y 4,2 volts, estoy haciendo los calculos para que trabajen en 3,5 volts y unos 70 mA, el miedo mio es que se quemen y la verdad es que son caritos para andar cambiandoles cada tanto. en ese caso creo que si podre ponerle un regulador pero lo que tambien estoy viendo es que se filtre esa posible corriente parasita que creo que es la causal de que se quemen los leds.

Gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 28, 2009)

Hola.

Prueba esto. https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/fuente-intensidad-regulable-26377/#post214504

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## radni (Oct 28, 2009)

malaque 1999 probá cambiando de proveedor yo coloqué miles de leeds en carteles y creo que en un año se me quemaron 15 ó 20 a lo sumo.


----------



## pakete86 (Oct 28, 2009)

Hola que tal, tiene razón "radni", puede ser el proveedor, tengo amigos que han colocado led's en los autos y se le queman muy seguido, y yo puse unos led's blancos en las luces de posición y hace mas de 1 año que los tengo y no se me han quemado.

Por otra parte, un tiempo atrás coloqué unos leds en una llave térmica y los conectaba directamente a 220 pero con su respectiva resistencia, y cada vez que la térmica se abría, el led se me quemaba, lo que hice fue conectar en paralelo (a la serie de la resistencia y el led) un diodo 1n4007, pero con la polaridad distinta al led y desde ahi nunca mas se quemó


----------



## malake1999 (Oct 28, 2009)

Les agradezco enormemente sus consejos, voy a empezar a probar lo que ma han recomendado. Ahora bien les dejo esto como incognita ya que a mi tambien me preocupa, cuando estaba soldando los leds recuerdo que si tocaba con la mano una patilla mientra soldaba la otra hacia que el led se encendiera, a minima intensidad, por lo que me parece es que el soldador me esta mandando alterna a la punta ocasionando que por mi cuerpo descargue a masa y se encienda el led, no olvidemos el ciclo negativo que en ese caso hace actuar al led como un diodo, creo que pudo haber resentido el componente y luego en funcionamiento restar su vida util, voy a empezar por probar en poner una llave corte bipolar al soldador, para no tener que enchufar y desenchufar y probare soldarlos de nuevo.

Probe con el tester el soldador en frio y en la escala mayor de ohm no me marca continuidad.


Gracias a todos por sus comentarios y seguire probando.


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 30, 2009)

No es por menospreciar los comentarios de los demás pero si querés poner leds en el auto SOLO HACEN FALTA RESISTENCIAS, nada de reguladores, capacitores ni cosas raras...
Tenés que tener en cuenta un par de cosas, por ej que la tensión máxima de la bateria puede llegar a los 14V cuando está cargando, hay que calcular todo para 14V que es el caso más desfavorable...
Aca te adjunto un tutorial muy completo sobre leds y algunas fotos de lo que he hecho:


----------



## malake1999 (Nov 4, 2009)

gracias por la respuesta Fernandoae, y la verdad es que tenes razon solo se necesitan resistencias, pero no olvidar tambien que en la electronica como en muchas otras ramas la teoria nunca es igual en la practica.

Voy a probar poniendo un diodo de señal en forma inversa al led y en serie con la resitencia por si las dudas es una corriente parasita, ya me estoy pudriendo de cambiar leds y ultimamente estan salditos en las casas de electronica.

Un abrazo y gracias por los consejos


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 4, 2009)

Si pensás que es por problemas de tensiones inversas (MUY poco probable) y demás poné un diodo en serie en la alimentación del grupo de leds...


----------



## adrianksa (Dic 7, 2009)

que tal amigo lo que yo ago y me funciona perfectamente, es una resistencia de 680 ohms cada 4 leds en paralelo en el positivo, pero alamejor y se te queman por los picos de voltaje cuando le pisas, eso se compone con un simple diodo en el negativo y listo, por lo menos a mi me han durado como un año saludos y suerte


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 7, 2009)

Leds en paralelo NO, es muy obvio el motivo, ya se hablò antes


----------



## malake1999 (Dic 21, 2009)

adrianksa dijo:


> que tal amigo lo que yo ago y me funciona perfectamente, es una resistencia de 680 ohms cada 4 leds en paralelo en el positivo, pero alamejor y se te queman por los picos de voltaje cuando le pisas, eso se compone con un simple diodo en el negativo y listo, por lo menos a mi me han durado como un año saludos y suerte



Me va tu idea, ¿el diodo lo coloco a la inversa de los led en paralelo y en serie con la R? o en serie con los leds, estube probandolos antes de colocarlos en el tablero con una bateria de 12, de ves en cuando le prendia el cargador que me lo elebaba a 14 y no tubo problema, anduvieron bien, ahora cuando los coloque fue el problema y me parece que fue cuando aceleraba el auto, me inclino por tu idea, espero tu respuesta.

Gracias por todos sus aportes


----------



## Chelouruguay (Dic 21, 2009)

Proba con otro proveedor de LEDS, yo hace como 2 años que tengo en un Fiat Panda unos leds azules en el tablero, con R de 1k y aun funcan impecable!

Saludos y suerte


----------



## carlosmhz (Dic 22, 2009)

Malake1999, en mi parecer la quemada de los LEDs se debe a que el regulador, el que controla la carga de la batería con respecto al alternador del automóvil, está defectuoso. La razón: Porque al acelerar el automóvil es cuando se queman. El regulador está permitiendo dejar pasar mucho mas de los 14 voltios (puede llegar fácilmente hasta los 18 voltios) al sistema eléctrico del automóvil. Conecte un voltímetro en el circuito donde está conectando los LEDs y acelere el automóvil para ver qué voltaje está llegando. Por ahí debe comenzar a buscar el problema para estabilizar la alimentación de los LEDs, y proporcionarles su voltaje correcto y con sus resistencias limitadoras apropiadas.
Cordial saludo y suerte.


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 22, 2009)

Todavia quedan dudas? es lo mas basico conectar un led  y si los quieren poner en paralelo problema de ustedes... ademas de iluminar distinto es mucho mas facil que se quemen...


----------

